# E-cigarettes do not promote cancer growth in lab tests



## kimbo (2/5/17)

Vype ePen device and e-liquid cartomiser. Credit: BAT/johnnygallagher.com
A new study found no evidence that a commercially available e-cigarette vapor promotes the development of cancer in laboratory cells. In contrast, smoke from a reference cigarette was positive for cancer-promoting activity at very low concentrations.

The findings suggest that e-cigarettes may provide a safer alternative to traditional cigarettes.

"This is the first time this particular test, the Bhas 42 assay, has been used to compare tobacco and nicotine products," said Dr. Damien Breheny, lead author of the Environmental and Molecular Mutagenesis study.

"It is one of a series of tests being developed and refined by British American Tobacco to compare the relative biological effects of e-cigarettes and tobacco-heating products with conventional cigarettes."



 *Explore further:* E-cigarettes safer than smoking, says long-term study

*More information:* Damien Breheny et al, Comparative tumor promotion assessment of e-cigarette and cigarettes using the in vitro Bhas 42 cell transformation assay, _Environmental and Molecular Mutagenesis_ (2017). DOI: 10.1002/em.22091 

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-04-e-cigarettes-cancer-growth-lab.html

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

Thanks for the information.


----------

